# Themes For Motorola Razr V3



## sahil_blues (Aug 9, 2005)

I have downloaded many themes from various sites for my *Moto Razr V3*.....the problem is that i can't figure out *how to install* them....when i try to copy paste the themes throgh the provided *pc cable*....the software gives me an error saying *"Unknown Format"*....and the file doesnt get copied at all....do any of u guys know a way to install some new themes in my phone...iam totally bored of the original provided themes....


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 15, 2005)

try this forum for ur answer plz...
*www.mobile9.com/invboard/


----------

